# Nismo shift knobs



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Guys,
I have a B14 and am currenly using a 01 Max 20th AE shift knob. But the "aluminum" paint is chipping off. I am consideing some of these Nismo knobs. This one in particular.








More can be seen here.
http://www.1stnissanparts.com/default.php/cPath/115_158
I just want to be sure they will fit a B14 shifter. I know the 04 Max, 02-04, S13-S14 and Z32, Altima and I think the 00+ Sentra have different shifter threads so the shifters are not compatible.
Anyone know if these thread right on?


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

Here are more pics.








Scroll to near the bottom of the page.
http://www.mossyperformance.com/nismo.html


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Nismo shift knobs have that self threading plastic insert so basically the shift lever will make its own thread inside the knob.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm sure those cost a pretty penny, Nismo stuff isn't cheap.


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> I'm sure those cost a pretty penny, Nismo stuff isn't cheap.


The one I want is only $40 from Mossy. Cheaper than the $60 I spent on the Max shift knob.


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> Nismo shift knobs have that self threading plastic insert so basically the shift lever will make its own thread inside the knob.


Thanks for the 411, I did not now that. As long as it is not like most aftermarket shift knobs where you put the little plastic cup on, then plop the shift knob on top and then use little allen screws on the sides to tighten them up.


----------

